# Name a worse comedian than George Carlin



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 27, 2018)

He was a bad comedian and there are no comedians worse than him.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 27, 2018)

Anthony "A-Log" Logatto.


----------



## Al Gulud (Oct 27, 2018)

https://youtu.be/BoLPLsQbdt0 
Although this was kinda funny he is still a pretty shit comedian.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 27, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Anthony "A-Log" Logatto.


Please, we all know that noone finds A-Stump funny, but Carlin (whose mom is fat) has millions of soycuck fans who praise his incredibly Low IQ humor


----------



## MagneticTowels (Oct 27, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhwFdZx2Fo4


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 27, 2018)

Stephen Colbert


----------



## Tranhuviya (Oct 27, 2018)

Women who try their hand at "comedy."


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 27, 2018)

MagneticTowels said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhwFdZx2Fo4


No


Uncanny Valley said:


> Stephen Colbert


No


----------



## Trasha Pay That A$$ (Oct 27, 2018)

Amy Schumer


----------



## Russian Collusion (Oct 27, 2018)

Kathy Griffin
Stephan Colbert
Jimmy Kimmel

All their shows are nothing but a Trump hatefest


----------



## oldTireWater (Oct 27, 2018)

Robin Williams.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 27, 2018)

Trasha Pay That A$$ said:


> Amy Schumer


No


Russian Collusion said:


> Kathy Griffin
> Stephan Colbert
> Jimmy Kimmel


No


oldTireWater said:


> Robin Williams.


No


----------



## Nekromantik (Oct 27, 2018)

Carrot Top


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 27, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> Carrot Top


No


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Oct 27, 2018)

Off the top of my head:

Sinbad
Ralphie May
Jackie “the Joke Man” Martling
Jackie Mason
Carlos mencia

Andrew Dice Clay - hate his comedy but I like him as a character actor

Bill Hicks - most overrated comedian


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 27, 2018)

Ron /pol/


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 27, 2018)

Mister Qwerty said:


> Off the top of my head:
> 
> Sinbad
> Ralphie May
> ...


No


AnOminous said:


> Ron /pol/


No, libtard


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 27, 2018)

Everyone who ever existed, especially all Kiwis.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 27, 2018)

Me.


----------



## IV 445 (Oct 27, 2018)

George Carlin


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 27, 2018)

George Carlin was a Low time preference cucklib and you cannot prove me wrong and his mom was fat


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Oct 27, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> No
> 
> No, libtard



Richard Pryor?

The problem I had with Carlin is not his comedy but that he spawned so many imitators. Every other comedian was doing his shtick. Even Jerry Seinfeld sounded like him.


----------



## BoingBoingBoi (Oct 27, 2018)

bill hicks

"hurr durr open your third eye and embrace love hurr durr"


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 27, 2018)

Mister Qwerty said:


> Richard Pryor


Don't know who that is but he was funnier than George "one inch wonder" Carlin


----------



## whatever I feel like (Oct 27, 2018)

Carlin is good, but then you are fishing for negs anyway.

As for shit comedy... that guy with the puppets who just tries to get his catchphrases over.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 27, 2018)

Lou Wrong said:


> that guy with the puppets who just tries to get his catchphrases over


Me


----------



## Mister Qwerty (Oct 27, 2018)

Wait! I got it! A comedian worst than Hitler, worst than Scrappy Doo, worst than Dan Nainan.



Spoiler



Adam Sandler


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 27, 2018)

@Y2K Baby is pretty bad, but not @Ron /pol/ bad.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 27, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> @Y2K Baby is pretty bad, but not @Ron /pol/ bad.


LIBTARD


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Oct 27, 2018)

Onision.


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 27, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> LIBTARD


First time anyone's ever called me that...


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 27, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> First time anyone's ever called me that...


LIBTARD


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 27, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> LIBTARD


That's not what your mom calls me.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 27, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> That's not what your mom calls me.


She calleth you faggot while she doth penetrate your bossom


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 27, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> She calleth you faggot while she doth penetrate your bossom


Clean your room before I get the belt


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 27, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> Clean your room before I get the belt


Why did you change it from "have gyspies clean your room" to "I'm gay" huh?


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Oct 27, 2018)

Everyone who's responded to this thread.


----------



## Red Hood (Oct 27, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> Why did you change it from "have gyspies clean your room" to "I'm gay" huh?


Implying that I'm your surrogate father that's going to beat you is funnier to me than implying your shit will be stolen


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 28, 2018)

I used to think you were cool Ron...


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 28, 2018)

UnKillFill said:


> I used to think you were cool Ron...


I'm hot, not cool


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 28, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> I'm hot, not cool


Also, Larry the fucking cable guy. (In answer to this thread's question)


----------



## BeanBidan (Oct 28, 2018)

Eddie Murphy
Bill Cosby
Stephen Colbert
Bill Burr now, he just seems to have lost his edge, he hasn't been funny since after the time he shit on Philadelphia as a whole.
Kat Williams
The SNL cast 2010-
Carlos Mencia
Aziz Ansari
Kevin Hart
Larry the Cable Guy
Jeff Foxworthy
Adam Sandler and anyone associated with him.
Late night TV hosts (never saw them as funny since 2005)
Jeff Dunham
Nick Swardson


Richard Pryor and Gilbert Gottfried were better.


----------



## Catetive (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## Lunete (Oct 28, 2018)

Lena Dunham


----------



## Terrorist (Oct 28, 2018)

Dan Nainan
Tom Myers
Ali Wong and pretty much any other azn american comic ("my palents were strict about homework and made me pray the viorin, ror!")

but i do agree that carlin is very overrated and coasted a lot on juvenile edgelording


----------



## _blank_ (Oct 28, 2018)

Ron's just salty because George Carlin said he a soft name and soft names make for soft people.


----------



## Applejack (Oct 28, 2018)

Adam Warski


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 28, 2018)

_blank_ said:


> Ron's just salty because George Carlin said he a soft name and soft names make for soft people.


Who


----------



## MG 620 (Oct 28, 2018)

Zinnia Jones.


----------



## Dysnomia (Oct 28, 2018)

Dane Cook.


----------



## Dr. Kaufman (Oct 28, 2018)

Carlin might be a little overrated nowadays, but he's definitely not a bad comedian.


----------



## whatever I feel like (Oct 28, 2018)

Does anyone remember that time Margaret Cho made a joke?

Me neither.


----------



## dominatrixman (Oct 28, 2018)

Fuck no, I am full :autism::autism::autism: for George Carlin. I WILL kill you


----------



## Keep Yourself Safe (Oct 28, 2018)

Terrorist said:


> Tom Myers



How dare you insult the "King Of Zing", fuck you pal!


----------



## Nekromantik (Oct 28, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> No


But... but it's Carrot Top. He's the Anti Comedian.


----------



## J A N D E K (Oct 28, 2018)

Gallagher.


----------



## MG 620 (Oct 28, 2018)

The OP is pretty bad.


----------



## User names must be unique (Oct 28, 2018)

James Inman more of a hobo than a comedian, he'd be worthy of a thread in lolcow if he had mor of a presence.


----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Oct 28, 2018)

Jim Jefferies
Daniel Tosh
Anthony Jeselnik


----------



## Aquinas (Oct 28, 2018)

OP


----------



## jewelry investor (Oct 28, 2018)

It would help if ron would explain himself a little more. But I will try to guess why.
George helped start a trend of excessive nihilism masquerading as humor. would I be correct in saying this @Ron /pol/


----------



## Y2K Baby (Oct 28, 2018)

The Shadow said:


> @Y2K Baby is pretty bad, but not @Ron /pol/ bad.


I agree but I rate feels instead.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 28, 2018)

OP loves Dane Cook.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 28, 2018)

Leslie "Harambe" Jones
A half-eaten order of McDonald's french fries
A goat


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Oct 28, 2018)

Null.


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Oct 28, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> No
> 
> No


No


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 28, 2018)

Burgers in the ass said:


> No


Yes


----------



## W00K #17 (Oct 28, 2018)

Jeff Dunham


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Oct 28, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> Leslie "Harambe" Jones
> A half-eaten order of McDonald's french fries
> A goat


i spy with my little eye


----------



## Pocoyo (Oct 28, 2018)

Sarah Silverman


----------



## Tommy Wiseau Kin (Oct 28, 2018)

Carlos Mencia


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Oct 28, 2018)

Margaret Dumont


----------



## Coldgrip (Oct 28, 2018)

That Ron/pol/ guy. He makes Paula Poundstone look like George Carlin.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 28, 2018)

Coldgrip said:


> Paula Poundstone


Sounds like a kind woman


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 28, 2018)

Coldgrip said:


> That Ron/pol/ guy. He makes Paula Poundstone look like George Carlin.



More like Paula Poundskids.


----------



## Crass_and_Champ (Oct 29, 2018)

Catetive said:


>


"Oi America, your democratically elected presidency is stupid! Take it from me, a man in a suit with a foreign accent, innit? You should be like us, and have the Lancastrian branch of the House of Lords nominate a Chancellor for the lower classes who can be confirmed by the Viscount of Rumpypumpyshire but vetoed by my wife's Muslim boyfriend.
Also Drumpf lol."
- Emmy- nominated television host John Oliver


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Oct 29, 2018)

Patrick McGoohan


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 29, 2018)

@Ron /pol/ You didn't reply to me which means you are guilty of liking Dane Cook. For that you must die.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 29, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> @Ron /pol/ You didn't reply to me which means you are guilty of liking Dane Cook. For that you must die.


nouliberal


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 29, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> nouliberal



But do you like Dane Cook or not? This is obviously a distraction so you can keep quiet on your boner for Dane Cook.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 29, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> But do you like Dane Cook or not? This is obviously a distraction so you can keep quiet on your boner for Dane Cook.


I want to suck his dick


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 29, 2018)

Who is your favorite comedian, @Ron /pol/ besides your lust for Dane Cook, because that would be favoritism.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Oct 29, 2018)

Oscar Wildean said:


> Who is your favorite comedian, @Ron /pol/


 The guy in my avatar


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Oct 29, 2018)

King Haakon the Broadshouldered


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Oct 30, 2018)

It's a trick question dummies.  George Carlin wasn't a comedian, he was a performance artist.  He just did shitloads of coke and drank a bunch of liquor, then staggered around the stage grunting.  I mean jesus one time he just recited a list of dirty words that came into his head.  He was probably incredibly frustrated that people kept acting like he was a funny comedian when he just wanted to be recognized as the annoying jackass he really was.


----------



## UnclePhil (Oct 30, 2018)

George Carlin is still the undisputed champion of tearing apart everyday linguistics. He also made a lot of fart jokes.

Bill Hicks was alright, although his material suffers from dated early '90s references (Jim Fixx vs. Yul Brynner, Reginald Denny) and punchlines that are now used as go-to liberal talking points ("Less gun crime in England because less guns, lol!") He died right before shit got really bad, when we would have needed him the most.

The only funny female comedian is Maria Bamford. "Joy-Whack-a-Mole."


----------



## Mrdeadmandt (Oct 30, 2018)

Joe Rogan


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Oct 30, 2018)

I guess it time to add Alec Baldwin to the list with his recent performances on SNL, he give a run for the money to Adam Sandler for being the worse comedian.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 30, 2018)

Your mother.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 30, 2018)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> I guess it time to add Alec Baldwin to the list with his recent performances on SNL, he give a run for the money to Adam Sandler for being the worse comedian.



He needs to pay for Boss Baby.


----------

